# Deutsche Telefonnummer?



## lunar19 (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie es mit deutschem Support via Telefon aussieht?! Auf eurer Website finde ich nur Amerikanische...Oder habe ich da was übersehen?
Ich frage, weil ich vom schriftlichen Support keine Nachricht bekomme 

Gruß lunar19


----------



## leorphee (3. April 2012)

Mir geht es genauso, Die melden sich einfach nicht. Corsair macht gerade sehr schlechte Werbung mit Ihrem Support, weil es ihn nicht gibt.


----------



## lunar19 (3. April 2012)

Und hier scheint sich ja auch keiner zu melden...


----------



## leorphee (3. April 2012)

Nein, so sieht es aus, ich versuche es noch in einem anderen Forum, sollte dort auch nicht passieren,fragen wir mal die Medien ob sie sich dafür interessieren...


----------



## longtom (10. April 2012)

Jup is schon Traurig hier ,ich hab schon ne anfrage seit dem 13.02 hier laufen und kein Mensch fühlt sich angesprochen .


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. April 2012)

Nicht nur eine Telefonnummer wäre hilfreich, sondern eine im Produktheft vermerkte deutsche Internetseite/ Kontaktadresse! Ich habe auch eine Email nach Kalifornien geschickt und bis auf die automatische Standartantwort, welche besagt dass ich innerhalb von 24h Antwort erhalten würde, kam bisher auch nix an. 

Ich meine, was nützt es mir wenn die mich in ihrem Heftchen zu diesem tollen Produkt beglückwünschen und da irgendwas von Zugang zum bewährten Corsair Support und Kundenservice hinschreiben, wenn es keinen offiziellen (deutschen) gibt? Für eine renommierte Firma wie Corsair ist das schon fast schon ein Unding, obgleich ich bisher mit meinem Netzteil den ersten Ausfall gehabt habe und bisher mit der Produktqualität ansonsten zufrieden war.


----------



## leorphee (13. April 2012)

Das schlimme ist das sich da nichts tut, also einfach kein Support gewährleistet wird. Egal wie gut die Produkte sein mögen, sie dürfen nicht kaput gehen, dann bist du allein.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. April 2012)

Bis heute habe ich noch keine Mail (wohlgemerkt vom 09.04.12) von Corsair erhalten, obwohl die innerhalb von 24h angeblich antworten. Naja, hatte mir sowas schon gedacht und einen Tag später dem Händler auch noch eine Mail hingeschickt und bekam unverzüglich mein Geld zurück, da z.Zt. nicht lieferbar und gleich bei einem anderen das gleiche wieder bestellt. Seit gerade eben werkelt eine neues AX650 in meinem Rechner. So einfach kann's doch sein! Ich frage mich bloß was wird wenn mein Netzteil nach ein paar Jahren ausfällt. Dann bleibt nur noch Corsair mt seinem "bewährten Support" als Anlaufstelle übrig.

Mich würde ja mal Bluebeard's (meinetwegen auch von irgendwem anderen von Corsair) Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren, nur scheinbar macht die Firma momentan ein halbes Jahr Betriebsurlaub.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2012)

Das komische ist dann nur das er sich  am 12 das lezte mal eingeloggt hat:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3728-bluebeard.html
Also müsste er eigentlich antworten.


----------



## eVoX (14. April 2012)

Der loggt sich fast jeden Tag ein, nur kommt da nix. Da sollte mal jemand nachfragen, was da los ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

das der Foren Support derzeit zu kurz kommt bzw. kam - ist der Unternehmensexpansion und Fachkräftemangel zu schulden. Wir versuchen hier möglichst dem Kunden zur Verfügung zu stehen, jedoch hat Corsair immer schon in Foren keine Supporter sondern Ingenieure und Produktentwickler eingesetzt (sprich bei zur Verfügung stehender Zeit hat man sich immer um die Foren gekümmert - dies hat den besonderen Vorteil das der Kunde direkt mit den Menschen Kontakt hat die auch für die Entwicklung der Produkte verantwortlich sind und dadurch auch zu 99% direkte und kompetente Antworten erhält.

Zur Zeit ist dies durch o.g. Gründe "vorübergehend" nicht flächendeckend möglich. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen - jedoch:

Der Corsair Support arbeitet effektiv und Antwortet binnen 48h - meist innerhalb von 24h. Foren Support ebenso wie die genannte E-Mail Kontaktierung ist ein zusätzlicher Support - jedoch wurde der Basis-Support komplett ignoriert dieser ist aber ein 100% funktionierendes Service Netz - welches in Englisch, Deutsch und vielen anderen Sprachen einwandfrei funktioniert.

Hier die Anleitung zur Service Nutzung:
xxx

Wir sind bemüht den Support dahingehend für alle unsere Kunden zu optimieren - jedoch ist für generelle Anfragen folgendes zu Berücksichtigen:
Foren Suche auf Corsair.com Forum genutzt?
Google Suche genutzt mit Problembeschreibung? - Wir haben mehr als 5 Mio. FAQs und Problemanalysen + Antworten die je nach Suchbegriff über Google direkt gefunden werden können!
Unser Technical Request Formular auf Corsair.com genutzt? - dies ist die erste und direkte Anlaufstelle die einen reibungslosen Ablauf garantiert!
Die Support Foren als solche sind nicht für "Notfall-Anfragen" gedacht - Sie dienen der direkten Kommunikation mit unseren Kunden um über Verbesserungen, Kritik - oder auch mal sehr spezielle Probleme zu diskutieren, natürlich beantworten wir dort auch jedwede "Standard Anfrage" - jedoch ist hier kein 24/7 Support aktiv - daher sollte man aus eigenem Interesse an einer schnellen Bearbeitung den direkten Weg gehen - den auch jedes andere Unternehmen mit premium Support weltweit so handhabt.

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn man keine Antwort erhält - auf der anderen Seite will man aber in den Foren möglichst Support von echten Experten bekommen und keine "Copy&Paste" Antworten - im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Herstellern arbeiten wir jede Anfrage ganz persönlich ab und bemühen uns auf noch so jede Feinheit einzugehen - aber Fakt ist dass das dafür zuständige Personal als Fokus die Entwicklung von Produkten und dessen Verbesserung (Kunden Feedbacks, etc.) hat und das ist auch der Kern mit dem wir unseren Markennamen aufgebaut haben - wir reagieren auf Kundenwünsche schneller und ausgedehnter als jedweder andere Hersteller und bringen Produkte "auch wenn diese mal gewagt sind" was viele Andere nicht wagen - viele unserer Produktlinien die bis heute noch aktiv sind stellen dies unter Beweis.

Daher auch die xxx Adresse und xxx, wo wir in erster Kritik zur RMA aufnehmen und in letzterer Kritik zum Gesamt-Support oder Problemen bei der Abwicklung!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Mai 2012)

Oh! Schön, dass du wieder da bist und danke für die ausführliche Antwort!  Ich kann verstehen, dass in der heutigen Zeit viel Arbeit, aber wenig Personal vorhanden ist. Das geht ja vielen Unternehmen so. Jedoch wenn man in einem Forum wie diesem einen Support anbietet, dann wäre eine kleine Info wie z.B. "Zur Zeit kann hier der Support aufgrund interner Angelegenheiten nur temporär erfolgen usw. usf." schon angebracht und verantwortungsbewusst, um Missverständnisse wie die zur Zeit aufgekommenen zu vermeiden.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Der Corsair Support arbeitet effektiv und Antwortet binnen 48h - meist  innerhalb von 24h. Foren Support ebenso wie die genannte E-Mail  Kontaktierung ist ein zusätzlicher Support - jedoch wurde der  Basis-Support komplett ignoriert dieser ist aber ein 100%  funktionierendes Service Netz - welches in Englisch, Deutsch und vielen  anderen Sprachen einwandfrei funktioniert.
> 
> Unser Technical Request Formular auf Corsair.com genutzt? - dies ist die erste und direkte Anlaufstelle die einen reibungslosen Ablauf garantiert!


 
Eben nicht, denn ich hatte bei meiner Supportanfrage auf der offiziellen Homepage keine Antwort bekommen. Dabei sei angemerkt, dass ich mir beim Ausfüllen auch Mühe gegeben hatte und möglichst wenig Raum für Unklarheiten ließ. Der Drops ist zwar gelutscht und ich habe ein neues AX650, aber eine Antwort seitens Corsair hätte ich mir dennoch gewünscht. Schließlich bin ich davon ausgegangen dass eine RMA über Corsair nunmal schneller und effektiver geht, denn ich hatte zum Schluss erst mein Geld vom Versandhändler wieder bekommen (da ein Ersatz nicht lieferbar war) und musste dann woanders neu bestellen, was in Anbetracht von Preise vergleichen, Registrieren beim neuen Händler, Versandkosten etc. ja auch wieder einen gewissen Aufwand darstellt. Also scheinen 100% halt doch nicht immer 100% zu bedeuten.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

korrekt -> dies sollte nicht mehr so erfolgen, sprich wir haben die Kommunikationsprotokolle (Star Trek lässt grüßen) soweit aktualisiert das hier in dem Fall ebenfalls eine Nachricht eingepflegt wird - sollte es wieder etwas enger werden von der Zeit her! - Kritik aufgenommen und umgesetzt 

Zwecks der Supportanfrage - wohin ging diese genau? wir würden den Weg gerne analysieren um dort ggf. auch Verbesserungen vorzunehmen, da für gewöhnlich dieser Bereich bisher problemfrei lief -> was nicht heißen soll das es unmöglich ist das dort kleinere Probleme entstehen können, daher liegt uns auch hier viel am Kunden Feedback!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Mai 2012)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an!  Bisher war ich ja auch ansonsten durchweg zufrieden mit Corsair Produkten. Man macht sich halt so seine Gedanken wenn man weder im Forum noch über die Supportseite wen erreicht und andere User von ähnlichen Problemen berichten.

Wegen der Supportanfrage schick ich dir ne PM.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Mai 2012)

Jepp hast eine Antwort


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2012)

Ja er lebt noch ...  

schön von euch zu hören

Gruß
poiu


----------



## Sysnet (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich hatte da in letzter Zeit auch ein paar Probleme, gerade mit dem Forensupport - der ja derzeit meist nicht antwortet (siehe LuXX). Dank Deiner Antwort hier habe ich aber gleich mal zwei Mails an die entsprechenden Adressen rausgesendet. Geht um einen USB-Stick (Flash Voyager GT), der nicht mehr funktioniert. Hatte da auch schon das Formular ausgefüllt aber dann eine Mail bekommen in der mir eine neue Kappe anstatt der RMA zugesagt wurde.  Daraufhin habe ich versucht an diese Adresse (CSGMarketing@corsairmemory.com) zurückzuschreiben, doch keine Antwort mehr erhalten. 

Gruß


----------



## cili006 (17. Juli 2012)

Corsair ist doch das letzte - so langsam reichts, egal was man macht, man wird ignoriert und nun vergess ich auch meine gute erziehung


----------



## cili006 (17. Juli 2012)

*hab auch ne mail an "*xxx*" gesand - UND NO REACTION
thx blaubart oder blaubär wie der von der Postbank*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2013)

cili006 schrieb:


> Corsair ist doch das letzte - so langsam reichts, egal was man macht, man wird ignoriert und nun vergess ich auch meine gute erziehung


 
Ich hab auch eine E-mail geschrieben, da ich spezielle Schrauben für meine H60 brauche. Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort


----------



## Alexej13077 (4. September 2018)

Hallo, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe seitens Corsair Support! Kann ich mich hier an dich wenden?


----------



## Bluebeard (14. September 2018)

Wenn möglich, dann direkt über das Kundenportal an http://support.corsair.com/. Kannst deine Fragen aber auch gerne direkt via PN oder hier loswerden.


----------

